# Buying an 18 year old horse...advice?



## icyfreya (5 August 2011)

I'm currently on the market for my first horse. What i've been looking for is a schoolmaster to do mostly dressage, but a bit of sj/xc only up to 2ft6/9ish...Anyway, saw an ad up in the local tack shop for a horse who sounds like my dream first horse (tbxwb, perfect schoolmaster, no vices, competed dressage to elementary & went to pc dr novice champs, showjumped bsja and still competes sj and xc up to 2ft9/3ft, all in a snaffle, never had any health hang ups and owner is pretty sure he would pass a vetting, was also first horse for current owner ) however the only thing is he is 18! Would this put you off? I'm not sure about insurance, and also not sure about how much riding time he has left before he would become an expensive lawnmower/pet? He's £1750, but that includes good quality tack & rugs...do you think this is this a reasonable price? (haven't been to try him yet)


----------



## Mithras (5 August 2011)

If he passes the vetting and you only want to compete up to 2 feet 9 or so, I would say go for it.  I think £1750 is a bit high though for an 18 yo, I'd negotiate it down.  You could get years of riding out of him.  Lets face it, even if you only get 5 good years, that would be good enough for most horses you might buy, because you could easily pay a big price for an 8 year old, only for it to go lame or get ill.  My friend bought a horse of a similar age and he is still going strong at 24 and she has had years of fun with him with no health issues.  I competed him for her in a hunter trials when he was 21 and he won, beating all the big horses, even though he's only 14.2!

You might of course find that after a couple of years and your confidence being high, you might want to get a horse to do more with, but this could equally happen with a 12 yo.

Lets just say, I think you'll get a better 18 year old horse thats done more and is more of a schoolmaster type for £1750 (I'd offer £1400) than you would with an 8 year old!


----------



## LaurenM (5 August 2011)

Go and see him first as adverts dont tell the whole truth. You may not even like him in the flesh or you may fall for him!

You're not the first and won't be the last to buy a horse of that age. I've got a 16 yr old sec.d whose very low mileage. He's just started doing pony club!

In regards to price - they seem to vary. A horse is only worth what someone's willing to pay.

If you like him then speak to the insurance companies about cover.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2011)

If he is everything that the advert says and he passes a vetting, then I wouldn't be put off by his age and I'd pay that price.


----------



## rubysmum (5 August 2011)

the only word of caution i would add is whether you are in a long term financial position to keep 2 horses in the future or if you are happy at some time in the future to only own a pet retired horse as the re-sale possibility of a horse at 20 plus is extremely limited


----------



## fjordhorsefan (5 August 2011)

My horse was 17 when I got him.  He is more active and forward going that my friend's younger ones, and is usually sensible.  He was a total bargain - he does everything and goes everywhere.  He's taking me hunting for the first time this season!


----------



## Dancing Queen (5 August 2011)

personally i wouldnt pay that for an 18yr old. However i you do like him then an offer around £1500 would be acceptable.


----------



## nicnag (5 August 2011)

I bought a 17 year old for £1, that was 4 years ago and we have had a go at just about everything. It's true he has stiffer days and is so accident prone he could hurt himself in a padded room, but that has been standard throughout his life! I have never regretted taking him.on for a minute as he has given me so much fun. I do have another mare as well so I always have the option to give him quieter spells if he needs it and I don't feel I'm missing out!


----------



## Shandys_mum (5 August 2011)

I got Shandy when he was 16 years old, he was taken out of retirement and we did everything (gymkhana, 2 day eventing, pony club, showing etc etc).

I out grew him (height wise) 5 years later and stopped riding him about 10 years later.

He then went out to loan to a lovely girl when he was 32 and was PTS at 36 due to liver failure.

Some horses go on, some like to go to retirement sooner.  If he seems lively and happy don't let his age put you off.


----------



## icyfreya (6 August 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, it sounds like some oldies can be really good then! And i suppose it is true that you could buy a 10 year old, who could go lame or get colic or something else, so a younger horse is no guarantee of health. Going to look at him on monday!  so we shall see...


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (6 August 2011)

One thing to add again on the insurance front, the majority of companies will only insure him as a veteran now (illness and disease cover excluded), however, the cover is a lot cheaper!


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 August 2011)

If you like him and you think he will do you well, buy, if you don't, don't buy simples.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 August 2011)

My lad is 17 and very high mileage. A professional comp (CDE)  horse in his younger days and is now semi retired, only exercised to keep him supple and fit. But Fany is 16 and she is incredibly low mileage, only broken to ride properly 2 yrs ago. So it really depends on the horse. Go and see him, see what you think. But be wary insurance will be veteran and may not cover vet's bills, check what he has done, eg. hunted from a very young age or jumped. An, in my opinion, get him thoroughly vetted including bloods, a little bute can hide a world of problems. 

Hope he works out for you, he sounds lovely.
FDC


----------



## Holly831 (7 August 2011)

I bought an 18 year old dressage school master for my daughter 2 years ago and I paid far more than that for him.

He is safe & sane and a real star, worth every penny and more. He is fitter than my younger horses and has never had a days problems in the  2+ years he has been with us. He is still fully insured aged 20 (I kept him with the same company his previous owners used - Shearwater)

I accepted when I bought him that he will grow old with us and he will not be sold on.

Don't let the age put you off!!


----------



## gingerarab (7 August 2011)

I bought my first pony a 14.2 mare who was 17yrs old.  We did all rc activities and up to 30 miles in endurance.  We had a great time together,  she retired in her early 30's and was pts at the age of 34.  much missed much loved first pony that cost me £250 inc tack


----------



## Luci07 (7 August 2011)

Hot_Toddy7 said:



			One thing to add again on the insurance front, the majority of companies will only insure him as a veteran now (illness and disease cover excluded), however, the cover is a lot cheaper!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but as a consequence you are not covered for any INTERNAL illness - only external injury. If you had a really fit healthy horse and were hit by colic - you are looking at least at £5K for the operation so tbh, I view my insurance for my older mare as purely to safeguard me properly for 3rd party and theft.

And as pointed out earlier, you need to take into consideration that you will be the last home, and need to think if you can afford 2 horses when the older one can no longer be worked. As someone who (and did choose this) who has a 22 year old and a 5 year old - my 22 year old costs me the same as my young horse. She will not live out and is still up for hacking but can't event any more. I knew this would happen, I went ahead anyway and I owe this mare big time for how much fun we had eventing... but it is a very very large financial commitement.


----------



## whisp&willow (7 August 2011)

dont let age put you off.  we went to see, and subsequently bought tego for my wee sister.  she was advertised as 16, but in real life i would have said she was 10 at a push... acted a bit like a 5 year old!  had done everything with the previous owner as her childs pony-  ode, sj, xc, w.h, showing.  been there done that got the t shirt, but now outgrown and sitting in the field wasted.

anyways, long story short, we bought her and it then came to light that she was nearly 30!  my sister got a good 5 years of riding out of tego-  she was as fit, fun and active as any other horse in the area, and was always in the top 3 at jumping cometitions-  a real speed deamon-  point and shoot!    she is now about 40 and is happy and healthy, although retired (as sister was busy at uni, etc)  tego was in hard work throughout this 5 years, (so much so that we regularly snapped shoes as they had worn so thin between farrier visits...!) with no health/lameness issues.

she could still easily be ridden by a light but very experienced rider... but there are no such people available so she's living out her days in the field.  

go and see the horse and let your instincts guide you.  he could be the perfect confidence giver, and teacher.  according to tego, 18 is still young!    cant remember how much we bought her for now, but she came with jeffries tack and some rugs, and the owner travelled her over to us.  not exactly just down the road either!  xx


----------



## rolsterlady (7 August 2011)

He sounds lovely! I wouldn't be put off by his age, I got my TB mare when she was 17 and she was still competing, hunting, and being ridden 5 times a week until she was about 24/25... and didn't retire until she was 27 this year... she's the best horse i've ever had and was much more energetic than most of my friends horses!


----------



## hayinamanger (7 August 2011)

If he is going to do your job, is safe and will give you confidence, then I'd go for it.  Definitely have a 5 stage vetting done to see if there are any joint problems...much younger horses have those too, mind.  Try him a few times and, if possible, take him out on his own.

If he ticks most of the boxes and the tack and rugs are good quality, then he's worth something approaching the asking price.

The possibility that he may have to be retired does raise the problem of affording to keep 2 horses, but, as I already said, that can happen to any of us, when we least expect it.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## jaspinall (7 August 2011)

think about it very hard, can you get full insurance on him , alot of insurance company will not insure for vet bills on a new policy over the age of 17yrs. as we found out when we we tried to insure our first horse last sept aged 21 , and we ended up paying alot of money out trying to save him (we lost him ) this june . so please think about it hope this helps .


----------



## FMM (7 August 2011)

Bear in mind that a lot of people posting have had older ponies, not horses.  As any vet will tell you, a pony is likely to pass a vetting at the age of 15 and a horse is not - a pony is likely to go on well into their 20s, and a horse is not.

You are more than likely to get a year, possibly two, if you are planning on working him quite hard.  I think you would be far better looking for a 12 year old.  Yes, that may also go lame within a year or become unrideable, but you have a damn sight better chance of him staying sound for you than an 18 year old.  

If you have unlimited funds and grazing, then sure - buy the older horse and when he breaks down, he can live the life of luxury whilst you buy another horse.  If you don't, and this is the horse for you to have fun on, then pass this one by and get something younger.


----------



## scarymare (7 August 2011)

FMM said:



			Bear in mind that a lot of people posting have had older ponies, not horses.  As any vet will tell you, a pony is likely to pass a vetting at the age of 15 and a horse is not - a pony is likely to go on well into their 20s, and a horse is not.

You are more than likely to get a year, possibly two, if you are planning on working him quite hard.  I think you would be far better looking for a 12 year old.  Yes, that may also go lame within a year or become unrideable, but you have a damn sight better chance of him staying sound for you than an 18 year old.  

If you have unlimited funds and grazing, then sure - buy the older horse and when he breaks down, he can live the life of luxury whilst you buy another horse.  If you don't, and this is the horse for you to have fun on, then pass this one by and get something younger.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this totally.  I now have 3 at the 16/17 age and would never sell on because I couldn't live with myself if they ended up at the mart.  I have loaned one and one is in foal but basically the older they are the more they cost in feed etc (in cold Scotland anyhow).   One of them had 7 impaction colics the first winter of snow and has gastric ulcers.  It isn't my intent to put her through another winter.  So if you have your own land as I do then fair enough, otherwise there are lots of other horses out there.


----------



## TarantuLove (7 August 2011)

My boy is 20 now and he is actually getting better with age. He has had several injuries from a high-mileage past but with careful management he is unstoppable. I would only say that the winter with a veteran can be quite difficult if they have arthritis, a few winters ago I actually considered having my horse put down because he looked so miserable.


----------



## icyfreya (8 August 2011)

Ok, well just thought i'd let you all know how it went trying him out: he was GORGEOUS!  
The sweetest, friendliest horse i've ever met from the ground, really inquisitive and cuddly without being in your face...groomed him, tacked him up, and watched his owner put him through his paces, he was gorgeous, ears forward the whole time, obviously really enjoys his work! She even did a pirouette (sp?), flying changes, counter canter, etc, and popped him over some fences...

Then i got on feeling like a complete numpty! And i rode round like a sack of potatoes at first  but after a few minutes managed to get his hocks engaged, and he came round into a nice soft outline (which is something i've been working on in my lessons, so i was really chuffed that he did it so easily!)...walked/trotted/cantered on both reins, did some leg yields, tested out the buttons, he was really well schooled, i only had to ask him once and he responded straight away! 
Decided not to jump him this time as i didn't want to do too much at once, but going back in a few days with my instructor to have a lesson & jump him etc...then i'm going to take him out with the owner on her other horse, she also said she could come out on a bike so i can try him alone...

Afterwards, untacked and groomed him, messed around with his feet and washed him off with a hose, he just stood there totally chilled. 
Owners (who are very local) have said a month trial would be fine, and they're also fine with a 5 stage vetting...they say he's never had any lameness & has really good feet, has never pulled any shoes, and is also a really good doer, has lived out all winter last year...

so it's all looking good! Wish me luck!  Will see if i can upload some pics  Sorry for this essay!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (8 August 2011)

^^^
*like*


----------



## icyfreya (8 August 2011)

And i am aware of the need to offer a forever home for him, at his age...although we don't have our own land (and i certainly don't have unlimited money, does any horsey person?  ), so we would be keeping him in a livery, i have family who own a farm really close, who've got grass and field shelters, so we would have somewhere a bit more economical to keep him when he can't be ridden any more. He was so lovely!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (8 August 2011)

I bought a 15 yr old (some 20 years ago) against people's advice (too old !!) and he was my horse of a life time - he taught me so much as he had "been there and done it" - I had him 12 years and only retired him the year before he went to the big paddock in the sky due to cancer but I never regretted a day ...  my eyes are welling up as I type this, he had a special place in my heart ...

So fingers crossed for you 

Ets, he was a ID X -  16.2hh.


----------



## icyfreya (8 August 2011)

awww, well i'm sure he's happy galloping across the plains of horsey heaven! thankyou, it's great to hear other people's encouraging stories, lots of my friends think im mad to be looking at anything older than 12! But tbh, if they've been looked after well, a proper schoolmaster is worth it's weight in gold  anyway, obviously going to get him vetted to rule out anything major, and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## hayinamanger (8 August 2011)

He sounds lovely, I hope you get him!


----------



## s4sugar (8 August 2011)

Just to come in late & from another angle. 
My second pony/first horse was purchased as a 4 year old. We found him dead in his paddock at eight!
If this fellow ticks the boxes he is probably the one.
(My next horse was an ex eventer who we were told was 18 -actually 21 - who had six good years with us before twisting her stifle in the field.)

For the price shoppers - to me he doesn't sound expensive as good tack would easily cost half the asking price.


----------



## tristar (8 August 2011)

i have an 18 year old, who i would never sell, she is irreplacable, she thrills me every time i look at her, i feel so proud when i ride her out, she's stunning!  even had a horse dealer ask if she is for sale a few weeks ago, i love the older animals, they wise and so noble.

if this horse suits you to ride, go for it, you might not find another as good or that suits you so well.


----------

